# Golf is like bowling!



## still learning (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello, Golf is a fun game..at times it will seem like bowling!   I know the first time I went golfing, I had a 300 game.    ....Aloha



Every try golfing with coconuts?  ....Large clubs and big holes...sandy beaches and afterwards you can enjoy the fruit of your sucess by eating them when you are finish.


----------



## crushing (Nov 7, 2006)

still learning said:


> Hello, Golf is a fun game..at times it will seem like bowling! I know the first time I went golfing, I had a 300 game. ....Aloha
> 
> 
> 
> Every try golfing with coconuts? ....Large clubs and big holes...sandy beaches and afterwards you can enjoy the fruit of your sucess by eating them when you are finish.


 
Great job golfing.  Hey, I consistently bowl under par!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, but nothing compares to NINJA GOLF!
http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/ninjagolf/

Plus, get to the bottom of that story, and you can click to play the flash version of the old game!

AoG


----------

